# who else has a marathon TSAR/SAR?



## cy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just got in my TSAR Marathon watch. have EDC my old faithful submariner for sometime. wanted to try another watch more accurate with tritium tubes and of course with cool factor. 

getting a mechanical SAR or newer GSAR would not gain much over submariner. although GSAR would have tritium tubes. so ended up deciding upon a TSAR. it's one beefy watch so far meeting all expectations. 

who else has a marathon TSAR/SAR?


----------



## jpfaff (Mar 12, 2006)

CY,
The Marathon Watch Company is a great company. I want one something fierce but right now finances won't allow, but the second they do you bet I will have one. Awesome pics. Enjoy a great military watch from our brothers in Canada..
P.s. My brother just recently joined the Army, hopefully they have this in the px at a discounted price for the guys and I'll be all over it.
Jason


----------



## Fixer (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a SAR from the first production contract in 2002. I also got the matching SS bracelet. I think its a very rugged watch, but I haven't worn it very much. I do not like the date cyclops and don't want to go through the haasle of taking it off or getting a new crystal.

I have quite a few watches including a couple of Rolex, but the one I wear the most by far is my Seiko 007 diver on a heavy nylon strap. I wear it 24/7, its supremely comfortable and keeps great time.


----------



## cy (Mar 12, 2006)

lots of tritium tubes in TSAR, 14 total. very visible in the dark! 

tried rhino band on TSAR, but ended up using zulu strap. rhino was just too thick, when combined with TSAR's extra beefy body. 

syncronized TSAR with atom time, hacks real nice. .7 sec per day is claimed tolarance. TSAR is swiss made. 

broke TSAR in properly by wearing while wrenching on my buddy's car. really growing on me!


----------



## SimplyJ (Mar 13, 2006)

I bought a TSAR back in October, mine has a contract date of March 2005.

Overall I'm pleased with the workmanship and build. It's got a very solid and tough body. I'm not so pleased with the accuracy. My TSAR routinely loses about 12 seconds a month. I have a Seiko and Bulova Marine Star watch that lose only about 0.5 seconds per month.

Cy, your TSAR only loses 2 seconds a month? Did I get a dud? I remember reading somewhere that the TSARs have an accuracy range of 10 seconds a month. Where did you read the .07 second a day claim from?


----------



## cy (Mar 13, 2006)

that's +/- .7 sec per day from printed instructions in box. sorry about that...

WOW .5 seconds per month from your seiko/bulova, not used to such accuracy. wearing mechanicals for so long...

pretty delighted with .7 sec per day accurancy! yours gets 12 sec per month, wonder what mine will end up with?


----------



## SimplyJ (Mar 13, 2006)

cy said:


> that's +/- .7 sec per day from printed instructions in box. sorry about that...



Ahh. Thanks I don't feel so bad anymore! My Bulova is a solar powered quartz watch. It's scarily accurate, but not exactly a rugged action watch like the TSAR is.

You got printed instructions? Hmm. The only thing I got with my TSAR was the plain grey box it came in. But it was still in a flawless condition though.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 13, 2006)

cy said:


> Just got in my TSAR Marathon watch. have EDC my old faithful submariner for sometime. wanted to try another watch more accurate with tritium tubes and of course with cool factor.


cy, same here. I sold my Sub and got a Traser 6504 Yellow face diver watch. Tritium is great, and so is the quartz accuracy - so far, running an atomic clock it is about 1.5 seconds fast per 7 days (1 week). So far this is so much better than my Sub that I am very happy 

Will


----------



## cy (Mar 13, 2006)

pretty pleased with TSAR, feeling pretty comfortable on my wrist. into 3rd day of 7x24 on my wrist 

not selling my sub, that's a keeper. have already gone thru spells of not wearing for long periods. I'll end up giving sub and my dad's 50's plain rolex to my boys. 

they are wearing 007 seikos now..


----------



## jpfaff (Mar 13, 2006)

CY,
Are you looking to adopt any more boys :wave:


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 13, 2006)

Great choice, I absolutely love my TSAR! It's an amazing Swiss watch with incredible wrist presence. 

Bought 2 thinking I might want a back-up, but realize that I will never need the back up. Thought a CPF member might want to enjoy it--it's posted on the non-light sell forum.


----------



## CountyComm (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.countycomm.com/TSARSHT25LRGE.jpg


----------



## cy (Mar 14, 2006)

Nick, thanks for the link to more beautiful pic's of TSAR. 

do you like the zulu strap better than stainless steel bracelet on TSAR? thanks,


----------



## bubbacatfish (Mar 14, 2006)

I've got a TSAR, bought right here in the B/S/T, got a good price & a great watch. I'm Canadian so the maple leaf on the Marathon clasp was just too cool to pass up!


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 14, 2006)

Marathon is a Canadian company, no? The bracelet is a real work of art.

One of the designers of the SAR (bobmwr) is a frequent on many message boards including www.usualsuspects.net and www.broadarrow.net


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 14, 2006)

Cy, that is a tough looking watch, I would love to have one just like it!! (Minus the Compass  )

Is there anywhere, like County Comm, that will sell me one with the Zulu band already on it???


----------



## cy (Mar 14, 2006)

PSM, I'd be lost without my sunto compass  

purchase my first one in hong kong, during a 3week trip to mainland china. saved my bacon numerous times... remember the saying about the best of something is the one with you. 

countycomm is the main distributor for TSAR/GSAR and sells zulu bands for $16 exta.


----------



## CountyComm (Mar 15, 2006)

Well I am partial to the Marathon SAR TSAR and GSAR since I was involved with the design of the watch and bracelet with a few other guys....I really like the bracelet because it does not pull the hair on my arms......Wait until you see what we are working on for 2007.....


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 15, 2006)

Try broadarrow too!


----------



## Knifemaster (Mar 17, 2006)

CountyComm said:


> Well I am partial to the Marathon SAR TSAR and GSAR since I was involved with the design of the watch and bracelet with a few other guys....I really like the bracelet because it does not pull the hair on my arms......Wait until you see what we are working on for 2007.....



If this is a Canadian SAR watch why don't any Canadian SAR techs actually wear these watches?:huh2: As far as I know they haven't even heard of these. 

Any drawings or pics of what you are working on for 2007


----------



## cy (Mar 19, 2006)

SimplyJ said:


> I bought a TSAR back in October, mine has a contract date of March 2005.
> 
> Overall I'm pleased with the workmanship and build. It's got a very solid and tough body. I'm not so pleased with the accuracy. My TSAR routinely loses about 12 seconds a month. I have a Seiko and Bulova Marine Star watch that lose only about 0.5 seconds per month.
> 
> Cy, your TSAR only loses 2 seconds a month? Did I get a dud? I remember reading somewhere that the TSARs have an accuracy range of 10 seconds a month. Where did you read the .07 second a day claim from?



one week later after syncro with Atomtime. far as I can tell my TSAR is runing +/- .5 sec for 7 days. 

we'll see after 30 days, where TSAR ends up...


----------



## cy (Mar 31, 2006)

three week later after syncro with Atomtime. far as I can tell my TSAR is runing +/- .7 sec for 3 weeks.


----------



## Stripe (Apr 13, 2006)

I just purchased a TSAR and set it with my atomic clock a week ago. It is now just under 1 second fast 7 days later. Not bad!

BTW, I LOVE the watch! Getting a stainless steel band in a week or so.


----------



## rugbymatt (Apr 13, 2006)

Bought my TSAR from Searchlight(thanks again) and I love it. It is big and beefy looking which is the way I like my watches and keeps very good time. I switch it off with my luminox which is also a good watch. I wear the luminox when I want something lighter. The TSAR is on my wrist most of the time.


----------



## cy (Apr 13, 2006)

hey where's NicK from Countycomm? 

we're getting a TSAR club going


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 13, 2006)

*sigh* I'd love to get one, but I'm not part of the rich guys club......


----------



## cy (Apr 13, 2006)

hey TSAR is not really that expensive, but not cheap either :green: IMHO it's an excellent value!


----------



## rugbymatt (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh I forgot to add you have got to love the radiation symbol next to 3 o'clock.


----------



## cy (Apr 13, 2006)

also really like how 12 o'clock tritium vial glows red. 

there's a deep reflector that surounds all 12 tritium vials. in total darkness reflector really amplifies tritium's glow. 

minute hand and hour hand has longer tritium tubes. second hand only has glow material. probably too small to mount a tritium vial.

nothing fancy on TSAR, simply pure function!


----------

